# here ya go Ford Guys.. pics of 09 F150



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

really!

http://www.monsterjamonline.com/news/article.2008-01-14.1042030407


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

SWEEEEET


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never liked fords, but I really can't stand the new headlight design on the fords. It droops down, and really drags the whole design of the truck down. I have a feeling everyone will look back in 10 years and wonder what they were thinking. JMO.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow it look so nice.

That head light seem to be ugly but if that design help see better in night time then it worth.


What kind engine they would put in there? I be happy if they success make engine that will produce 25 mpg but I think it would never happened until they change design on that engine.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw that on ford truck world today I like the new front look better then the superdutys.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

merrimacmill;489171 said:


> I've never liked fords, but I really can't stand the new headlight design on the fords. It droops down, and really drags the whole design of the truck down. I have a feeling everyone will look back in 10 years and wonder what they were thinking. HMO.


Have you seen the tumors on the sides of the new Chevy's


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what your refering to. If its the fender flairs, I think they look good. But even if chevy or GMC came out with headlights like the 08 and 09 fords I wouldn't like it. It takes away from the aggressive look of the truck. I think the earlier 2000-2007 fords look nice. But look at almost every car, truck, or even mini van within recent years and all the lights slope up. It just forms the "face" of the truck.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It looks like a cross between a Ford Escape and a Toyota Tundra. I'm not really liking the outside; however, the interior looked good.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

I think hes talking about the new Chevy HD trucks with the big chromed plastic bumper ends. The new GMCs look decent, but the new Super Duty look good. You cant really judge the F150 until you can see it in person. I like it! Now we gotta wait a year or so to see what the diesel is going to be.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

that truck has one of the nicest looking interiors I've ever seen on a pickup.... but will it handle a plow? wesport


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

FLASHMAN;489764 said:


> that truck has one of the nicest looking interiors I've ever seen on a pickup.... but will it handle a plow? wesport


It's a nice 2nd vehicle...something to run around in looking flashy, but for work like plowing, if you're spending THAT much...why not go for the workhorse (Super Duty) that has all the same creature comforts as it's little brother...? I'd love to be able to afford one of each...


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

FLASHMAN;489764 said:


> that truck has one of the nicest looking interiors I've ever seen on a pickup.... but will it handle a plow? wesport


Mine does, but next go round I am going with a 1 ton. Not just because of the plow, more because my needs went from a Ranger to a F-150 and now needing a 1 ton, and really a Dump all in the last 4 years.

I am not 100% sold on the new F-150 yet. I made it my background on my desktop so I keep looking at it, and it has grown on me.

Inside is great! the new Super crew being longer with the flat floor is great (more room for me to throw more tools then my extended cab has now). I like the bed steps and tailgate step and the fold up running boards. Its great to see they also used the super dutys tow contral unit.

The new 6 speed trans should make it move better. Now I just want to see that new 6.2L V-8 and the 4.5L diesel under the hood.

I can't afford another truck right now anyways, but a loaded on crew cab would sure make a nice second vheical someday.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;489879 said:


> It's a nice 2nd vehicle...something to run around in looking flashy, but for work like plowing, if you're spending THAT much...why not go for the workhorse (Super Duty) that has all the same creature comforts as it's little brother...? I'd love to be able to afford one of each...


i'll second that....had a f-150...seen several f-150's plowing....now a superduty...NEVER AGAIN...a 150...next one 350 for SURE


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Just when I thought Ford couldn't ruin the looks of their trucks anymore.....








Boy was I wrong. I loved the 07 SDs and they ruined them, and now this.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

I like it... wow it looks pretty... but I want to see the specs... there putting new motors in it... I wanna know about those... then again, I'm going to Detroit Monday to learn all about it lol I cant wait


----------

